# Miter saw blade won't spin



## betweenmatt (Jul 25, 2016)

Hey! My step-dad gave me his non working Hitachi Koki sliding miter saw and if I can fix it I can have it. He said it was most likely an easy fix because it's not that old.

The problem is the blade won't spin. I plug it in, and press the trigger and it makes a noise like it wants to spin - and the lights dim in my shop like most of my power tools so it's not a bad outlet. I can't spin the blade by hand.

I'm having a hard time finding answers on Google, everyone seems to be having the exact opposite problem lol. The symptoms don't seem to fit with bad brushes, but I checked them and they seem fine...

I can't get an exact model number for you because the information tag has been worn off.

I'd love to have a working miter saw in my shop!

Any ideas are helpfull!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Something caught in the shroud? Wood piece, or other object.

Does this have an emergency stop mechanism that is engaged?

Some have a stop mechanism that needs disengaged before use, to prevent youngsters and others that know little from starting it and hurting themselves.

Get an operators manual and read it for this.


ED


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Can you spin the blade when its not plugged in?

OK --- see "cant spin the blade by hand"

Has to be something jammed then.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

- Something jammed behind shroud?
- Blade spindle lock set (used for changing blades)?
- Faulty electric engine brake (unlikely since they don't lock the spindle)
- Did the motor turn with the brushes removed? If so, perhaps there's a problem with a brush jamming the commutator.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Probably something jammed up in there as mentioned. I'd remove the blade and then pull the trigger again and see if the arbor spins.


----------



## betweenmatt (Jul 25, 2016)

When I remove the blade the spindle does not move as well. I'm leaning towards the spindle lock being jammed. I've been trying to find a manual for this thing but it's near impossible without the model number :/


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

betweenmatt said:


> I'm leaning towards the spindle lock being jammed. :/


Is the button stuck in the in position? 
How about posting a picture of this beast. :smile:


----------



## Eddie k (Dec 13, 2021)

betweenmatt said:


> Hey! My step-dad gave me his non working Hitachi Koki sliding miter saw and if I can fix it I can have it. He said it was most likely an easy fix because it's not that old.
> 
> The problem is the blade won't spin. I plug it in, and press the trigger and it makes a noise like it wants to spin - and the lights dim in my shop like most of my power tools so it's not a bad outlet. I can't spin the blade by hand.
> 
> ...


Did you check the main bearing? Or check all bearings it sounds jammed preventing smooth motion. Like my dewalt 718


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Eddie k said:


> Did you check the main bearing? Or check all bearings it sounds jammed preventing smooth motion. Like my dewalt 718


Welcome to the site Eddie, we try to ignore threads that are few years old.


----------

